# Undo Deactivate FSC



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Hello,

yesterday I coded 8TH (SLI) and then i wrote the fsc with Upgrade FSC.
After that i made a mistake and clicked on Deactivate FSC.
After i hit Check FSC Status the FSC status is cancled.
Is there a way to undo that? I read that the FSC file must be newer then the old one and then i can import it.
My Dealer said if i order an new one the .fsc will be the same...

Thx for your help


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

original or fake fsc?
What was year of this fsc?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

You cannot undo that action sadly. If you order a new one from the dealer it will have a newer creation date so you will be able to load it into the car with no problems. If you don’t want to pay the dealer I can order one for you also. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

i ordered it yesterday form a dealer.
It should be orignal.
How i can see the year?


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

The dealer said the code will be the same if i order a new one.
Beacuse my vin ist already registered and then i will get the same


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

hyperbrick said:


> i ordered it yesterday form a dealer.
> It should be orignal.
> How i can see the year?











Open the accompanying XML file and you will see the Gen date. This will be the date BMW Munich creates it. What did you pay if you don’t mind me asking?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

hyperbrick said:


> The dealer said the code will be the same if i order a new one.
> Beacuse my vin ist already registered and then i will get the same


The code will be the same however it will have a newer creation date allowing it to be loaded. KAFAS2 cannot load older FSC, only ever newer. There is no publicly available virginising solution for the KAFAS2 ECU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

i paid 40€
It was ordered form a german bmw parts store
In my XML File there is no gentime


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Base64 Decode and Encode - Online


Decode from Base64 format or encode into it with various advanced options. Our site has an easy to use online tool to convert your data.




www.base64decode.org




Put hier fsc code="base64" and you will see creation date and your vin


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

is it 202103100913Z ?
So that would be correct 2021.03.10 because i ordered it yesterday


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes 10.03.2021 09:13AM


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

hyperbrick said:


> is it 202103100913Z ?
> So that would be correct 2021.03.10 because i ordered it yesterday


Exactly that. Now you just need to load it......and don’t screw it up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

That is FSC what he screw up he need new one


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Siki78 said:


> That is FSC what he screw up he need new one





Siki78 said:


> That is FSC what he screw up he need new one


So he killed the FSC that was created only 2 days ago! Haha ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

yes that`s exactly what he did


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

I'am a Newbie It was my first time do something with esys 
So I need to order a new one?
Is it not possible do decode the base64 fsc code change the date and then encode it and paste it in an new .fsc file?


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Before i screw up my fsc code the FSC Check Status result was:

AppID 126(0x7E)
UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
SWTType SWTclassic light
FSCStatus accepted
FSCCertStatus not available 

Should the FSCCertStatus also be accepted?


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Yes that was ok


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

hyperbrick said:


> I'am a Newbie It was my first time do something with esys
> So I need to order a new one?
> Is it not possible do decode the base64 fsc code change the date and then encode it and paste it in an new .fsc file?


No, that’s impossible. You must buy new. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

hyperbrick said:


> Before i screw up my fsc code the FSC Check Status result was:
> 
> AppID 126(0x7E)
> UpgradeIndex 1(0x01)
> ...


no need

FSCStatus accepted

means ok


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

I wrote with my dealer and he said if he wants to make an new order with my vin it sais there already exists an fsc code and that is the old one :/
He can not order a new one what can i do?


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Is there no option to delete the fsc code and reimport them?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyperbrick said:


> Is there no option to delete the fsc code and reimport them?


No, there is not. Would need a need a new Virgin ECU.


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Already said to him. You have two option:
1. to buy brand new ecu or 
2. one from car 2013 because oder fsc are from 2014.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Siki78 said:


> Already said to him. You have two option:
> 1. to buy brand new ecu or
> 2. one from car 2013 because oder fsc are from 2014.


Yep, that's it.


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Does anyone know if i order a new fsc code from another dealer would be the creation date the same cause my vin is maybe already registered?


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

And why is there an option to disable a fsc code what you can not enable it again wtf...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyperbrick said:


> Does anyone know if i order a new fsc code from another dealer would be the creation date the same cause my vin is maybe already registered?


No. BMW will not issue another one for same VIN where one already exists.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyperbrick said:


> And why is there an option to disable a fsc code what you can not enable it again wtf...


Ask BMW AG.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

hyperbrick said:


> And why is there an option to disable a fsc code what you can not enable it again wtf...


I believe it can be made possible by BMW dealership maybe, but happy to be corrected on this. You have to understand that generally speaking the dealership will not be using tools like ESYS, they will use ISTA. Esys is generally a factory software. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Yes I think that is correct but BMW will generate the FSC Code so maybe the can regenerate them or delete my vin entry from the database that my dealer can reoder someone.

I already wrote an email to bmw münchen today but i think the will replay on monday because today is friday.


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

I will tell you on monday what they said.

The FSC repair code was generated 2014 the code which i orderd form my dealer has the creation date 2021 so i guess if i have no success with the response from BMW AG i need to order a ecu which is below 2021 correct?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Mate, this is a complete mess. Just find the oldest KAFAS2 ecu you can find and order it. Or buy a brand new one from BMW. That’s all I can suggest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

After contact with BMW AG the said there is no hotline for FSC Codes.
I'am be sure that there is one because somone need to maintain this tool...
My Dealer said they have also no contact number for BMW technical issues and it's immposible for him to order an new one becuase my fin is already registered.
The Dealer said i should contact a BMW Dealer close to me that they reset my car to factory settings...
I spoke with engineer and he said i could try to reset my car to factory settings with ista but i think they only will upgrade my ecus.
As already written before "There is no publicly available virginising solution for the KAFAS2 ECU." so i think nothing will happen when i try to reset my ecu from the engineer right?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyperbrick said:


> After contact with BMW AG the said there is no hotline for FSC Codes.
> I'am be sure that there is one because somone need to maintain this tool...
> My Dealer said they have also no contact number for BMW technical issues and it's immposible for him to order an new one becuase my fin is already registered.
> The Dealer said i should contact a BMW Dealer close to me that they reset my car to factory settings...
> ...


Correct. You need new KAFAS or older used KAFAS, that you can use your existing FSC Codes with.


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

How much is a KAFAS for a F30 (2014)?
Can you tell my an order number?
What i need todo if i install a new kafas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

hyperbrick said:


> How much is a KAFAS for a F30 (2014)?
> Can you tell my an order number?


No, sorry. Look at part number on ECU Label you have now or use Real OEM and your VIN:






RealOEM.com - Select Your BMW Model


RealOEM.com BMW Parts website. This site can be used to look up BMW part numbers and approximate part prices. The Parts are grouped into diagrams and diagrams are grouped into categories and subcategories



www.realoem.com


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Ok thx shawn and after i received the ecu what i need todo?
just install and import the fsc code?
Or do i also need to update the ecu or do something with it like wirte fin to the kafas ecu?
If i order der kafas i only need the ecu or the camera module also?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

hyperbrick said:


> Ok thx shawn and after i received the ecu what i need todo?
> just install and import the fsc code?
> Or do i also need to update the ecu or do something with it like wirte fin to the kafas ecu?
> If i order der kafas i only need the ecu or the camera module also?


You only need the KAFAS2 ECU, install in car, code to car with esys. Optional if you want to flash it, depending on your current ilevel. After coding/flashing use esys to import the FSC from your FSC repair pack. If you need this I can supply it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Where i can find the kafas ecu in my car?
I need to code the ecu to car how i can do that?
I have no clue from my ilevel?
"If you need this I can supply it" do you mean the fsc code?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

You need to check the Newtis diagrams for ECU locations, they differ from car to car but generally under the drivers dash. Coding is done with esys as is the FSC import. As I said I can supply the “FSC repair pack”. I am also able to do all of this work remotely for you once you have installed the new KAFAS2 ECU. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

It’s also worth pointing out that your BMW service Center should be able to order another 7E FSC for you. I know this to be true as I was gifted this FSC from a very good friend last year for the support I gave him. He bought it for me. I then subsequently asked my friend at BMW to order BE, BF FSC so I had the complete set assigned to my VIN. He mistakenly ordered the 7E, BE, BF. So, you can purchase 7E again, it just gets created by BMW Munich again, with a newer creation (gen) date. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Thx for your message 

So i wrote already the 8th to my FA.
When i installed the new kafas ecu i need to code them with the FA including 8TH what i already did with my current kafas ecu.
After coding import the FSC code and that's it?
What do you mean with the FSC repair pack? I already ordered a fsc code form a dealer


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

There are 3 FSC in the KAFAS2 ecu depending on your equipment. All FSC that are available in your car are in a repair pack should they be needed. So the new ecu will need all KAFAS2 FSC available for your car written to it. Otherwise how does it know? I kinda thought that would be obvious?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

Position kafas ecu bmw f30


----------



## hyperbrick (Nov 20, 2020)

Today i successfully changed "FSCStatus cancled" to "FSCStatus accepted"
Huge thanks to everyone!

What did I do?
Dayvg send me an message that he also ordered to FSC Codes with the same VIN so my dealer was wrong you can order two FSC Codes with the same VIN!
So I ordered a new one and after one day I recived the FSC Code with a newer creation date.
Then import the FSC Code with esys again... "FSC UPGRADE" and boom you are done.


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

hyperbrick said:


> Today i successfully changed "FSCStatus cancled" to "FSCStatus accepted"
> Huge thanks to everyone!
> 
> What did I do?
> ...


I’m glad it’s sorted mate and I’m glad I could help. Far cheaper than a new ECU 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

dayvg said:


> You only need the KAFAS2 ECU, install in car, code to car with esys. Optional if you want to flash it, depending on your current ilevel. After coding/flashing use esys to import the FSC from your FSC repair pack. If you need this I can supply it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe it is just me that has missed something, but here is my experience with Kafas2 ECU retrofit in my F30.

In my case, Kafas2 does not validate FSC VIN, so any FSC will work until ISTA is connected to the car, this will invalidate the FSC's if VIN is not correct.

I bought a used Kafas2 with all FSC's accepted, but off course with donor cars VIN. After the first connection of ISTA to my car, the FSC's were invalidated since ISTA validates VIN number. Then I exported the original donor FSC's from Kafas2 with E-sys, then deleted the FSC's in Kafas2 with E-sys(not disable, but delete), and then imported the exported(donor vin) FSC's again, and they were accepted, and all was well.

I did this a few times, but ended up buying OEM FSC's with my VIN, just to get car accepted in the future, but all worked fine with the donor FSC's

Shouldn't this be possible to do in this case also ? Just delete the FSC's and import the newest OEM FSC's again ?

At least it is worth a try before messing around with new Kafas ECU's and so on ?

/Weebyx


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

weebyx said:


> Maybe it is just me that has missed something, but here is my experience with Kafas2 ECU retrofit in my F30.
> 
> In my case, Kafas2 does not validate FSC VIN, so any FSC will work until ISTA is connected to the car, this will invalidate the FSC's if VIN is not correct.
> 
> ...


You’re absolutely correct mate, the FSC could be loaded from any VIN. Additionally after ISTA rejects them there is no requirement to delete them prior to adding them again. Simply load the correct certificate .der, add the FSC in FSC comfort, read FA, add the donor VIN to the VIN window and just click UPGRADE FSC, that’s it . I think the OP just wanted to keep it OEM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

dayvg said:


> You’re absolutely correct mate, the FSC could be loaded from any VIN. Additionally after ISTA rejects them there is no requirement to delete them prior to adding them again. Simply load the correct certificate .der, add the FSC in FSC comfort, read FA, add the donor VIN to the VIN window and just click UPGRADE FSC, that’s it . I think the OP just wanted to keep it OEM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I understand that, but why wasn't it possible to just use his original OEM FSC's again in the Kafas ? This is what I don't understand. If he had deleted the FSC's in Kafas, and the just upgraded with the OEM FSC's he already had, shouldn't they be accepted then ?

Kafas is not that picky about FSC's, so any OEM certificate would have worked, and he had that ?

/Weebyx


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

It’s based on creation date mate. If you deactivate them/cancel them then you can only ever use a newer set of FSC with a newer GEN date. There is no option to virgin/clean the KAFAS2 ECU for loading of original FSC once cancelled. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

dayvg said:


> It’s based on creation date mate. If you deactivate them/cancel them then you can only ever use a newer set of FSC with a newer GEN date. There is no option to virgin/clean the KAFAS2 ECU for loading of original FSC once cancelled.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But how does that explain that I could export the donor FSC's from my Kafas2, after they were invalidated by ISTA, and then just import them again, and they got accepted ?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Because they are rejected not cancelled/deactivated. There is a difference. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

dayvg said:


> Because they are rejected not cancelled/deactivated. There is a difference.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Weird, ISTA did "reject" all my donor FSC's, and they could just be exported after reject, and then imported again ?


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Correct. After rejection reloading is achievable. After cancellation/deactivation reloading the same FSC is not achievable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weebyx (May 14, 2018)

dayvg said:


> Correct. After rejection reloading is achievable. After cancellation/deactivation reloading the same FSC is not achievable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lesson learned  Thanx..

/Weebyx


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

weebyx said:


> Lesson learned  Thanx..
> 
> /Weebyx


The difference is rejection is caused by the FSC failing the VIN check with ISTA. 

What OP did was physically deactivate the FSC using the button is esys. Basically telling the ECU that this FSC is longer to be used. Subsequently any further 7E FSC that gets loaded MUST have a newer creation date then the cancelled one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Siki78 (Oct 22, 2017)

If you using ista from sedoy then change in ISTAGUI.exe.config this
<add key="BMW.Rheingold.ISTAGUI.disableFakeFSCreject" value="true" /> 
and will never again reject with ista. You must have ista 4.27.30 or up


----------

